# New 3x3 BLD WR



## supergin (Aug 16, 2009)

Beijing Sunmmer Open 2009
Haiyan Zhuang~
35.96s~
that's awesome....



Rui said:


> The video is available:
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTEyOTAzNzQw.html


----------



## (X) (Aug 16, 2009)

Did anyone film it?


----------



## supergin (Aug 16, 2009)

there's no vedio now~someone must have filmed it~there may be one later..


----------



## Faz (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 16, 2009)

wow...


----------



## Brant (Aug 16, 2009)

This guy is Haiyan Zhuang


----------



## aegius1r (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn, he's too good :fp

congrats anyway


----------



## Novriil (Aug 16, 2009)

Is this again the one he made unoffically?
1	Haiyan Zhuang	45.55	China	Hong Kong Open 2009

But still.. congratss!


----------



## xpboy (Aug 16, 2009)

10s faster than the old WR, That's really amazing........

maybe next year the rule for bld solving will change to count the avg of 5, lol


----------



## supergin (Aug 16, 2009)

it's official this time~believe it......


----------



## Novriil (Aug 16, 2009)

then It's AWESOME! 
He made some 35 sec on some comp unoffically too. It wasn't much time ago. That's why I didn't believe it so much 

Nice!


----------



## Rui (Aug 16, 2009)

He made it in "Beijing Summer Open 2009", (WCA)
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/685


----------



## Rui (Aug 16, 2009)

Please come here and find the photo at that exciting moment:
http://cid-6a0225773735dfd7.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Beijing Summer Open 2009/DSC|_6588.jpg


And some other photos at the same event:
http://cid-6a0225773735dfd7.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Beijing Summer Open 2009


----------



## flst14 (Aug 16, 2009)

cool,congrats


----------



## flst14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Waiting for the official results updated, compete is still in progress now,hoho


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome job! Cutting WR by 10 seconds is amazing!  Also congrats for beating your 3x3x3 "normal" record.  (41.44 during normal 3x3x3 round.)

Btw, it would be awesome to see and avg. of 5 officially for BLD!


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, that's truly amazing, this guy is a machine!


----------



## supergin (Aug 16, 2009)

Multiple Blindfolded
Tong Jiang
15/15 51min
new WR


----------



## aegius1r (Aug 16, 2009)

supergin said:


> Multiple Blindfolded
> Tong Jiang
> 15/15 51min
> new WR



51min...amazing.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 16, 2009)

this guy is insane, i LOVE the photo of him without the blindfold just after...


----------



## Rui (Aug 16, 2009)

The video is available:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTEyOTAzNzQw.html


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 16, 2009)

Where is Ville......

Congrats Haiyan


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 16, 2009)

15/15 What is wrong with people. I mean I have never tried 15 but my memo would be more than 1 hr


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 16, 2009)

anyway, what type of cube does haiyan use?


----------



## supergin (Aug 16, 2009)

甲五
"Jia Wu"


----------



## hexwing (Aug 16, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> anyway, what type of cube does haiyan use?



甲五（Jia Wu）,the new type of type A...


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh my god! this is really insane, hope the new WR with sub 30


----------



## LNZ (Aug 16, 2009)

I am amazed. I really can't do BLD (apart from the 1x1x1) at all and he breaks two world records. He is an amazing BLD cuber.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 16, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I am amazed. I really can't do BLD (apart from the 1x1x1) at all and he breaks two world records. He is an amazing BLD cuber.



What's the second?


----------



## LNZ (Aug 16, 2009)

I made a mistake. I meant one WR and not two. A typo there.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 19, 2009)

hexwing said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > anyway, what type of cube does haiyan use?
> ...




Where can we order this cube?, looks very cool.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 19, 2009)

This guys the man! cool solve


----------



## supergin (Aug 19, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> hexwing said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...


China……


----------



## r_517 (Aug 19, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> hexwing said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...



i wonder if there are shops that can buy type A outside China, but i think ebay should be the right place


----------



## Yichen (Sep 18, 2009)

"甲五"is the short-form of "国甲五代"
国 means national
甲 means the best
五 means five
代 means generation
so 甲五 = 国甲五代 =the fifth generation of the best national cube


----------



## Yichen (Sep 19, 2009)

oh! 
Sorry, I am a new member, 甲五 is just Tape A V


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2009)

Yichen said:


> "甲五"is the short-form of "国甲五代"
> 国 means national
> 甲 means the best
> 五 means five
> ...



甲 does not necessarily mean "best"; it's closer in meaning to "first" or "A."


----------



## Zubon (Oct 28, 2009)

In Japanese, the main use of 甲 is "shell" (as in the thing a turtle has on it's back.) I always thought that the cubes were hollow so they were given the name "shell".

Another not so common use in Japanese is similar to "first in ranking". Makes more sense now.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## AvGalen (Oct 28, 2009)

13 seconds before the first move leaves only 23 seconds to solve. That is just about a normal solve for me


----------



## Dark_Cube (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow... Very impressive :/ I am in awe right now.


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Nov 21, 2009)

incredible! hai yan memoried and solved like a machine!!!


----------

